# Supplements forum



## gn1g (Mar 5, 2009)

I would like to see a supplements forum.


----------



## tatambabyy (Mar 5, 2009)

I think that is a good idea.


----------



## dlewis (Mar 5, 2009)

Couldn't any questions about supplements go in Natural living or the Health and fitness forum?


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 5, 2009)

i don't think a WHOLE other forum is necessary. The questions could be answered in Hair, Health or Natural Living. I don't think the topic comes up enough to warrant a seperate area.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Mar 5, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Couldn't any questions about supplements go in Natural living or the Health and fitness forum?


 
Yes, they can. That's where they usually go. 



Kurlee said:


> i don't think a WHOLE other forum is necessary. The questions could be answered in Hair, Health or Natural Living. I don't think the topic comes up enough to warrant a seperate area.


 
I agree. 



Blossssom said:


> Thank you, Lewis and Kurlee... we have enough forums. Feel free to use the forums suggested by Lewis... thank you.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...


 
Bloss, you are out of control.


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't we have enough forums?

Now they want a Travel Forum...

Like somebody going anywhere in this awful economy!


----------



## *5+5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> Don't we have enough forums?
> 
> *Now they want a Travel Forum...*
> 
> Like somebody going anywhere in this awful economy!


 
Noooooo Blossssom you must come aboard with the Travel Forum idea.  We could have a sticky of affordable places to go under $99, travel doesn't always have to be OCONUS, some folx prolly know of some beaches with time shares for rent, nice parks for the kids, promo codes for water parks etc.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 6, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> Don't we have enough forums?
> 
> Now they want a Travel Forum...
> 
> Like somebody going anywhere in this awful economy!


 
The economy is not going to always be like this and people still travel, did you see the inaugration.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 6, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Couldn't any questions about supplements go in *Natural living* or the Health and fitness forum?


 

Never noticed it.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 6, 2009)

gn1g said:


> I would like to see a supplements forum.


Things of this nature can be posted at the Health and Fitness forum or the Natural Living forum.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 6, 2009)

Things related to travel can be posted on the Off Topic forum for now.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Mar 6, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> *Don't we have enough forums?*
> 
> Now they want a Travel Forum...
> 
> Like somebody going anywhere in this awful economy!


 
We do have enough forum, but the Travel forum would be great for those who can and want to travel.  In fact, I'm going to FL next month, and I'd love some tips. I think it'll be great; but we really don't need one for supplements. 



*5+5 said:


> Noooooo Blossssom you must come aboard with the Travel Forum idea. We could have a sticky of affordable places to go under $99, travel doesn't always have to be OCONUS, some folx prolly know of some beaches with time shares for rent, nice parks for the kids, promo codes for water parks etc.


 
I agree, I would love to pay someone for their timeshare when I go on vacay!


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 8, 2009)

gn1g said:


> The economy is not going to always be like this and people still travel, did you see the inaugration.



That was a historic travel event... no one has been anywhere since!  



*5+5 said:


> Noooooo Blossssom you must come aboard with the Travel Forum idea.  We could have a sticky of affordable places to go under $99, travel doesn't always have to be OCONUS, some folx prolly know of some beaches with time shares for rent, nice parks for the kids, promo codes for water parks etc.



Well, let me think about it... :scratchch  I'll let you guys know...



Allandra said:


> Things of this nature can be posted at the Health and Fitness forum or the Natural Living forum.



Don't worry, Allandra, I got this 



Blessed_Angel said:


> We do have enough forum, but the Travel forum would be great for those who can and want to travel.  In fact, I'm going to FL next month, and I'd love some tips. I think it'll be great; but we really don't need one for supplements.



I said I'll THINK ABOUT IT (stamping e-foot)!  

Signed,


Blossssom
Substitute Moderator-at-Large


----------



## gn1g (Mar 8, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous.


----------

